

Kala: A Modern Job Scheduler (written in Go) - jaytaylor
http://github.com/ajvb/kala

======
endymi0n
Exactly what I was looking for since months now!

Loved the architecture of Chronos, but with JVM, Zookeper and Mesos as
requirements, it had "heavyweight" written all over the place. This is what
the successor of cron should be IMHO. Distributed by design, API driven and
dynamic.

EDIT: Apparently it's _NOT_ distributed yet. Had hoped for Raft or etcd
integration.

~~~
ajvb
The initial use case was for a single node setup, Chronos for an early stage
startup. I/we will be adding support for it to be distributed here soon, but
not until the single-node, single binary with no external requirements setup
is production ready.

If you have any feature requests, please create an issue in github. The more
people request something the sooner it will get implemented.

Thanks for the feedback though.

------
guruparan18
Side note: "Kala" means time, in Sanskrit. It also means someone who controls
"death". Feminine form of it is "kali". I think it is only fitting to name a
scheduler after time (or something that is controlled by it). ;)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C4%81la_(time)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C4%81la_\(time\))

~~~
deanclatworthy
Sadly in Finnish it means "fish".

~~~
atmosx
Luckily in Greek it means 'good'.

~~~
bandrami
Whereas in Bengali it means "black", and in Swahili it's a kind of wild cat.

~~~
kanche
Kala also means performing art in Sanskrit (and Hindi and Bengali afaik)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalā](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalā)

:)

~~~
aksx
depends on how you say it, if pronounced kla then it's art if pronounced kala
then it means black. (Hindi)

~~~
kanche
If art it's pronounced more like kuh-LAA

If black it's kalaa

If time it's kaa-La

------
izyda
Looks good. Very much looking forward to this being production ready. I am
currently looking for a scheduler that provides a better UI/UX than cron
alone.

Currently, what do you all use for this sort of thing?

Nextdoor has a not-yet-open-sourced solution:
[https://engblog.nextdoor.com/2015/06/10/we-do-not-run-
cron-j...](https://engblog.nextdoor.com/2015/06/10/we-do-not-run-cron-jobs-at-
nextdoor/) that looks great.

Does anyone have any experience with Yelp's tron?
[https://github.com/Yelp/Tron](https://github.com/Yelp/Tron)

~~~
samdolan805
I work with @ajvb. We'll be working on getting this into production over the
next 2 months. To do so, we'll be working on adding redis as a backend and
making it distributable. The goal is to make it really easy to get started,
but be able to scale out to bigger production systems easily.

@ajvb has plans for an awesome dashboard as well to complement this :) Stay
tuned... good things ahead.

~~~
no1youknowz
Please add postgres support.

~~~
samdolan805
Shouldn't be too hard. I threw in an issue to track it:
[https://github.com/ajvb/kala/issues/41](https://github.com/ajvb/kala/issues/41)

------
dmix
This looks good, nice work.

I need something like this at the moment, but I'm curious what the target
company size is for a project like this. For example, we're a 2-3 person team
and not quite big enough to have the capacity to run our own deployment of
something as critical as Kala/job schedulers. Nor do I want to run another DB
like Bolt/Redis when I'm already running another critical DB.

I'll probably go with a hosted solution ala
[http://www.iron.io/worker](http://www.iron.io/worker) until we can run our
own.

~~~
ajvb
dmix, a 2-3 person team is actually exactly what this project was built for.
The use case came from a start-up of the past that I was an engineer at that
really really needed something like this.

~~~
dmix
Fair enough, different teams have more resources for sys admin work or are at
a later stage where they can invest in it. I'm just wary of adding any
external pieces of software after being burned a few times staying up late on
weekends fixing a broken service.

------
aukhan
is there way to migrate existing jobs from tools like jenkins to kala ?

~~~
atmosx
I'm sure it's possible, but it's marked as 'Alpha' in bold letters, "not
production ready".

